# Jack USB de un MP3 Player, ayuda



## vargasjj (Jul 22, 2007)

Bueno amigos electronicos, resulta y pasa que como sabe el USB tiene 4 terminales, pues como estas memorias MP3 player y todo todo lo que existe hoy en dia de eletronica se fabrica con baquelas (placas) de contactos en vez de perforaciones, ya saben, las de perforaciones las hace uno en la casa con el acido un marcador permanente un taladro, etc. pero las de contactos son diferentes ya que de un lado tiene una pista, y del otro lado la pista es diferente lo que quiere decir que las pistas estan aisladas unas de otras. 

Bueno en fin, el lugar donde va soldado el jack USB de mi mp3 player, los terminales se cayeron por tanto calor que le meti con el cautin, y lo peor es que no se en que parte de la circuiteria del player van, tengo dos de los terminales ya que como estos cargan la bateria recargable que ellos tienen a traves del USB tengo que dos de los cuatro terminales van al positivo y negativo de la bateria, pero los otros dos que faltan, los de lectura y escritura del USB no se donde pueden ir  .....Se me ocurrio conectar una extension usb en la pc y en el otro extremo cortar el cable e ir tanteando en todos los contactos que tiene la placa hasta que la pc haga "TURI"....

Sin embargo escucho ayuda o consejos, que me recomiendan....auxilio, ???

PD: no escucho comprar player nuevo.


----------



## totung (Jul 25, 2007)

jeje UPS :S:


----------



## vargasjj (Ago 2, 2007)

Auxilio, no hay nadie?? HHHHHEEEYYYYYYYY algun capo en electronica me puede ayudar???


----------

